# Kempton - wooden Vivs and MY general comments



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why there was a lack vivs for sale at Kempton?!

Surrey Pet Supplies would have made an excellent addition to the show (Show Organisers - please re-consider them for next year). I did manage to pick up a small viv, however it was £30, My little one wanted some BD's, and we got some, however, it was just by chance that my wife spotted the viv (it was the only one on the table!), I'm sure that there were a lot of people there that had seen a cute face on the table and impulsively bought, the only real option for vivs to them were the plastic one (that although I'm not commenting on the quality in the slightest), were expensive.

Whilst leaving the show I heard a lot of grumbles from people that I generally agreed with - PRICES, I know that there was the odd bargain to be had, but in the main I felt that the prices were not that different to my local pet shop!

Also, just wondering how the sellers can get away with not supplying any sort of care sheets?! I can honestly say that I only personally noticed one seller (AC Reptiles) that had care sheets, that is not to say that others didnt have them to hand out with their animals, that was the only one I personally saw. When buying the BD's, I was not asked any questions as to if I knew how to look after them etc, I felt it showed a lack of care from the breeders.

I felt that there was a real lack of lizard selection, was gutted that I didn't see any Water Dragons (maybe the wrong time of year)

On a positive note, after over a month of being pretty much house bound (due to an injury), it was nice to get out for the day, and despite being £150 lighter, enjoyed myself.

The above are purely my own opinions and views, sorry if I have upset anyone, but was wondering other peoples opinions of the day.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

It was my first show and i didn't know what to expect.. 
First impressions.. What a line! lol, it seemed like it would never end and i was dreading how long it would take to get in. However, once the line started moving, it was surprisingly quick and i was pleased at that 

I thought it was far too packed. A bigger venue or only letting in so many people at a time would have made it much more comfortable. It was almost impossible to see anything and even trying to move through people was quite stressful. 
Once people started clearing out, i got a nice view of the reps there, but i agree.. I felt a bit let down in the lizard department. Loads of beautiful snakes but i expected to see a much wider range of lizards for sale. 
As for prices, i was good and only picked up what i had reserved! But i bought 5 small heatmats which were £11.50 each! I bought the same thing - new - off ebay and it was £6. I was expecting some more bargains.

I also agree with the caresheet thing.. I bought a cornsnake for my friend (who was with me) with no questions on how to care for it, or any care sheet. She already has 5 corns, but even to be offered a care sheet would have been nice.

Overall, i thought it was a brilliant day out, the sun was shining and it was lovely seeing everyone so happy sitting in the sunshine with their new purchases!


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

starfox said:


> , i was good and only picked up what i had reserved!


but cumon how many had you reserved???:mf_dribble:


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Slurm said:


> but cumon how many had you reserved???:mf_dribble:


good point, well made :lol2:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Slurm said:


> but cumon how many had you reserved???:mf_dribble:



Ok....... :whistling2:

I reserved 7 haha


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

starfox said:


> Ok....... :whistling2:
> 
> I reserved 7 haha


 Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics PicsPicsPics Pics


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

haha got ya...

and if you think it was packed you would be pleased you never came last year...

nice to meet you by the way, shame you didnt stop to chat for longer...


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Slurm said:


> haha got ya...
> 
> and if you think it was packed you would be pleased you never came last year...
> 
> nice to meet you by the way, shame you didnt stop to chat for longer...


Pics shall be coming soon! I'm going to let them have a little rest and settle in for a bit first after the long 10hour coach journey home!

Yeah it was nice to meet you too, lovely putting some faces to names. I stopped and chatted to the woman with you... Your OH i assume? Correct me if i'm wrong :blush: the little bell enigma was shedding, was so cute haha.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

yes thats my wife.

The bell was shedding on the stand....

take a look at her colour(the bell not the wife) on my latest leo sale thread, shes almost glowing in the dark....:flrt:


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Ohh wow! She is so beautiful  I took some really quick pics.. Shall get them uploaded soooon.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/737329-kempton-additions-radars-stuff.html


----------



## Esz (Jun 13, 2011)

Picked up a Super Mack Snow, Three juvenile royals, three corns and a nice Yellow Rat snake, along with two chile red knees, a pink burst, Earth Tiger and a Giant forest scorpion.

It was however, absolutley rammed.


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was selling cresties £30-£60, deals on multiples and was open to haggling. I gave out care sheets for ALL my babies with my name and number if any help needed in the future plus lots of verbal advice even if none were purchased from me. I can talk cresties till the end of time, lol. 

I see what you mean about the equipment though, Surrey Pets was still cheaper, I had to buy my crickets at the show for £2 a tub and SP do them for £1.38, plants were dearer at the show too.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

starfox said:


> It was my first show and i didn't know what to expect..
> 
> 
> I thought it was far too packed.
> you should have gone upstairs where there was a sapacious wide aisle any very quiet for most of the day


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Austin Allegro said:


> starfox said:
> 
> 
> > It was my first show and i didn't know what to expect..
> ...


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

I reckon that probably only half of the people attending the show went upstairs and just congregated on the choc a blocked up ground floor.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, to be fair it is only the 2nd year of it running. Hopefully they will take this into consideration for next year and make the aisles more spacious!


----------

